# Sanilac State Game Area



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

I will be in Lexington this weekend and thought I might give the Sanilac State Game area a try. I've never hunted there before. Anyone been out there? Is it worth the effort?

Anyone interested in going?


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

What kind of hunting?


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Probably squirrel. If I ran accross a rabbit, I'd put it in the bag.


----------

